
Talk to Yourself - nate
http://blog.inklingmarkets.com/2010/06/talk-to-yourself.html
======
hga
Interesting. When I write, I most certainly "talk to myself"; any passage that
I'm in the slightest doubt about I speak aloud and see how it sounds to my
ears.

"Talking to yourself" for writers block sounds promising, I'll have to try it
sometime in the future.

